# my iwi card don't work



## remidegruson (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi all,
I have a freebsd 8 updated with freebsd-update with this in loader.conf :

```
if_iwi_load="YES"
wlan_scan_ap_load="YES"
wlan_scan_sta_load="YES"
wlan_wep_load="YES"
wlan_ccmp_load="YES"
wlan_tkip_load="YES"
legal.intel_iwi.license_ack=1
```

only the first line seems necessary.
after boot, dmesg | grep iwi show :

```
iwi0: <Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG> mem 0xffcfe000-0xffcfefff irq 21 at device 3.0 on pci1
iwi0: [ITHREAD]
```

wpa say me :

```
Initializing interface 'iwi0' conf './wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'default' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'
Configuration file './wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/root/./wpa_supplicant.conf'
Reading configuration file '/root/./wpa_supplicant.conf'
ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'
eapol_version=1
ap_scan=1
fast_reauth=1
Priority group 5
   id=0 ssid='mon_reseau'
Initializing interface (2) 'iwi0'
ioctl[SIOCG80211, op 98, len 32]: Invalid argument
wpa_driver_bsd_init: failed to get device capabilities: Invalid argument
Failed to initialize driver interface
Failed to add interface iwi0
Cancelling scan request
Cancelling authentication timeout
ELOOP: remaining socket: sock=4 eloop_data=0x28406140 user_data=0x2840e040 handler=0x8069f40
```

and `ifconfig iwi0 up scan`

```
ifconfig: unable to get scan results
```
also produce kernel msg :

```
iwi0: timeout waiting for (null) firmware initialization to complete
iwi0: could not load boot firmware (null)
```

so, it's look like a bug ?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 20, 2010)

Missed this? Important wireless networking change in FreeBSD 8 and iwi(4).


----------

